# 13.1-RC1 fails to boot on arm64 (espressobin)



## iucoen (Apr 2, 2022)

Hi,
Today I attempted to upgrade espressobin from 13.0-RELEASE to 13.1-RC1, and after the new kernel is installed the system would not boot with this error:

`vm_fault: pager read error, pid 1`

My system was previously running stock 13.0-RELEASE installed from Raspberry Pi image, (see this forum post here for how I installed). What does this error mean, so I can debug further? I did some googling and the results I found were all ZFS related. I'm not using ZFS.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 5, 2022)

vm_fault is from the virtual memory manager. Pager read error, might indicate an issue with the swap or some other disk related error. Bad block on the disk/SD/MMC?


----------

